# ManCave/Guitar Room/Recording booth



## bzrkrage

Morning!
The laundry room is almost finished, then the fun begins.

I'm planing on building a Recording/Vocal booth and somewhere to escape the world.
Just wanting to see others recording rooms & what to look for.
I will be posting pics as the room grows to something usable.
This is a budget project peps, & will be letting everyone know how much, what & where I' going with this.
2 pics of what I have planed for the vocal booth area are attached.
View attachment 2525

This is really what I want largetongue
But I'm looking at just the vocal booth area in the corner peps, but the size in the pic above.
View attachment 2526


Please post pic of good ideas & your own "work space"

Cheers & Peace.


----------



## Scotty

that is awesome


----------



## Steadfastly

My wife would be so proud of me to build one like that. I could record my music and get the laundry done at the same time.hwopv:rockon:

Keep us updated with pics so we can see the finished product.


----------



## zontar

If I had the space to do that--and the cash to get more recording stuff--that would be cool.

Of course if I ever come into a large amount of money and build my dream house, it will have a guitar/music/jam room and recording studio area.


----------



## Guitar101

Steadfastly said:


> My wife would be so proud of me to build one like that. I could record my music and get the laundry done at the same time.hwopv:rockon:


I think the band "Rush" were the 1st ones to do this.


----------



## Guest

copied from Yahoo answers;

Geddy Lee started this trend of putting dryers behind him in performances 
because he felt uncomfortable having nothing behind where he was standing. 
If you've ever seen a Rush show, Alex Lifeson has the big stacks of concert 
amps behind him, so Geddy wanted something like that, only he didn't need 
that much power for his bass. So he took some dryers. He has since changed 
them to Chicken Rotisseries with actual chickens in them for the Snakes and 
Arrows Tour. I saw them recently and during some songs, a guy in a chef 
suit comes out and bastes them with BBQ sauce. Hilarious!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> copied from Yahoo answers;
> 
> Geddy Lee started this trend of putting dryers behind him in performances
> because he felt uncomfortable having nothing behind where he was standing.
> If you've ever seen a Rush show, Alex Lifeson has the big stacks of concert
> amps behind him, so Geddy wanted something like that, only he didn't need
> that much power for his bass. So he took some dryers. He has since changed
> them to Chicken Rotisseries with actual chickens in them for the Snakes and
> Arrows Tour. I saw them recently and during some songs, a guy in a chef
> suit comes out and bastes them with BBQ sauce. Hilarious!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guitar101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the band "Rush" were the 1st ones to do this.
Click to expand...

That is hilarious and thanks Guitar101 for the education. I did not know that which shouldn't surprise anyone as there is so much I don't know.


----------



## buzzy

laristotle said:


> copied from Yahoo answers;
> 
> Geddy Lee started this trend of putting dryers behind him in performances
> because he felt uncomfortable having nothing behind where he was standing.
> If you've ever seen a Rush show, Alex Lifeson has the big stacks of concert
> amps behind him, so Geddy wanted something like that, only he didn't need
> that much power for his bass. So he took some dryers. He has since changed
> them to Chicken Rotisseries with actual chickens in them for the Snakes and
> Arrows Tour. I saw them recently and during some songs, a guy in a chef
> suit comes out and bastes them with BBQ sauce. Hilarious!!!


I seem to recall reading that after the show, they give the cooked chickens to local soup kitchens.

Looking forward to the pics, bzrkrage.


----------



## zontar

buzzy said:


> I seem to recall reading that after the show, they give the cooked chickens to local soup kitchens.
> 
> Looking forward to the pics, bzrkrage.


That's cool.

Neil Peart gave some info on some of the things that happened with the dryers in one of his books--the one on their anniversary tour--I forget the name of the book though.


----------



## Option1

I suspect that Rush got the idea from this video that Vic Reeves and The Wonder Stuff did for their cover of Dizzy back in 1991. Then again my knowledge of Rush is non-existent so they may have been doing it before then.

[video=youtube;hAl_rz8OhX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAl_rz8OhX4[/video]

Neil


----------



## bzrkrage

Yes, been a while.
A few us & downs. Summer too!
Here are the pics of the sound booth.
View attachment 4085
View attachment 4086
View attachment 4087


Using quietrock drywall, free-standing floor,carpet underlay between studs & Safe'n'Sound batts on a 2 x 6 offset stud wall.
A pipe vent,so I don't die.


----------



## Intrepid

Actually it looks pretty darn good. A vent is always a good idea. The "staying alive" concept is really important during recording.


----------



## bzrkrage

Intrepid said:


> Actually it looks pretty darn good. A vent is always a good idea. The "staying alive" concept is really important during recording.


"Sound proof, can mean air proof too!"
Thanks bud, I know its a bit of "a work in progress" but I can see the final stages.


----------



## bzrkrage

New pics. Drywall is up, sealed on 2x6 off set with Roxul Safe n' sound. Muddin' Time!


----------



## TWRC

I want to build a vocal / amp room in my next house and this definitely serves as inspiration. Nice work!


----------



## Intrepid

That is really shaping up to look fantastic. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

A wonderful resource:

http://www.johnlsayers.com/

Check out the recording manual and the studio design forum (links at bottom of page)


----------



## bzrkrage

New Pics! Dry-walled, primed, now treated.
The kids are always playing with the lights. (Rona's LED's that change color)
Finishing the drywall in the surrounding area, getting ready to move in!

























The baffles are from a Telecommunications company that had hundreds of these hanging from the roof.

They were selling them for 50 cents each! So, I had $10, grabbed a few bound 703 Owen Corning baffles.


----------



## Intrepid

I must say that it is really taking shape and looks very cool. Congratulations and please keep providing us with updates.


----------



## Slowfinger

> They were selling them for 50 cents each! So, I had $10, grabbed a few bound 703 Owen Corning baffles.


Really good score. You can't have too much 703 in a room. If it gets a little flat hang some posters up to reflect some highs.


----------



## Intrepid

Any more updates?


----------



## bzrkrage

Intrepid said:


> Any more updates?


Sorry about that, been playing,holidays, kids......
The man cave has come full circle. I have had to cull a lot of stuff (No room!) & am still playing "Room Tetras" (Moving things into the sound booth, so I can put things in the studio corner....then back again.....then to the other corner.......then back.

Here are some pics, before Tetras.
Recording studio corner.


----------



## bzrkrage

*Finished!!!*

Here you go, Full, & I mean full, man-cave/work-desk/sound booth/ recording nook.


----------



## zontar

Some nice stuff--including that Tales of SUspense poster.


----------

